# Combat Waterfowl 2020



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This Covid waterfowl season has brought out the masses. Never in 31 years of waterfowling have I seen so many hunters on foot, bicycles or boats. Parking lots packed to the max. With those masses it has definitely brought out the best in people and also the worst. 

My experience this year, it has brought out the worst. It's everyone for themselves and "F" everybody else. Hunters competing against hunters, from the drive in on the dirt roads, to beating the next guy to a spot in the marsh. It's sickening to say the least, no respect for others in any shape, way or form. 
Look at the airboat that drove over the top of the Jon boat at Pintail flats the other day. Hell, they didn't even stop to see the mess they made of the Jon boat. I have several personal experiences this year, but I will refrain from posting those.

People need to calm down, help each other out and be more friendly. It's only a darn duck for "F" sakes...


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

A jon boat got run over by an airboat? That's terrifying. I've always worried about that happening in some of the launches that those two boat types share, but have never heard of it actually happening. Did anybody get killed or seriously injured?

Also, I agree with you. Very crowded marshes this year, but after seeing the COVID affect on camping and other outdoor activities all spring and summer, I was kind of expecting it to happen in the marsh as well this fall/winter. 
I've been lucky and haven't had any bad encounters with fellow hunters, but with these types of crowds its bound to happen. 

I second what you said. Take a deep breath everybody. We're all out there to have a good time. Just relax and treat each other the way you'd like to be treated as a hunter. There's still enough space and birds to go around.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Everyone was OK. If you're on the UT Waterfowl Association page on Facebook, that's where I saw it.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Everyone was OK. If you're on the UT Waterfowl Association page on Facebook, that's where I saw it.


I would check that page out a couple seasons ago, but there was way too much drama for my liking. And I've never liked Facebook anyways and only had it to check that UWA page, so one day I just nuked my account and haven't looked back.

Glad to hear nobody was hurt. Somebody could get killed in that type of collision.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Simple fix.....Restrict Air Boats to the GSL ONLY.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Simple fix.....Restrict Air Boats to the GSL ONLY.


 And created buffer zone for any and all Dikes. No air boats allowed within 1/2 miles of any Dike..


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Simple fix.....Restrict Air Boats to the GSL ONLY.


They already are!!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My experience has been the opposite. Last few times I went out I was the only one in the area and the people I have come across have all been eager to share information. Just depends on where you go I suppose


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Simple fix.....Restrict Air Boats to the GSL ONLY.


Uh.... they are.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't start this thread to bash on airboaters. I was just giving one example of the things going on this year. All of my bad experiences this year have been trash talking mudboaters.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

No they are not, you can run airboats at Strawberry/Utah Lake/Starvation/etc.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I sure hope these declining hunter numbers we hear all about start making an appearance soon around here. It’s not just waterfowl either. It’s everything. I’ve never seen so many entitled asshats running around like the own the place. Most of them you can tell are very new to what they are doing, and the insecurity regarding that seems to morph into bad attitudes, entitlement and just poor form all the way around. 

My favorite memory was the guy who sat at the ramp at first light with his brand new excel mudbuddy combo boat, that’s hooked to his brand new dodge 3500, and listened to who was shooting the most then headed for that area. Then sat out in front of everyone to get a closer look at which spots were better than the others. Then proceeded to drive right to the edge of the decoy spreads and mark those spot on his phone gps, and he’d take his sweet time doing it. Then he’d move on to the next guys set up. No camo, no decoys, no waders or anything else to indicate his intent to hunt that day. Then once he had his waypoints. He headed back to the ramp. I caught him back at the ramp and asked what he was doing. He told me it was none of my business and to drop it.

Sure enough next weekend, guess who was out to the best spot first. And when you tried to set up within 200 yards of him, he’d start screaming at you, throwing F bombs out of the gate and just being a complete utard. It was pretty obvious he didn’t know what he was doing. The boat wasn’t tucked in the reeds, it was outside on the edge where It could be easily picked out by birds, He had 12 decoys, he duck call sounded worse than what my 2 year old can do on his call, and he would shoot at geese 300 yards away. We had 300 decoys out and sucked all the ducks right past him and into us. When he picked up, he drove over to us and proceeded to tell me how disrespectful I was of him, he was there first and I had no business being anywhere near that area because of that :roll:

I’m hoping this fad will fade, kinda like shed hunting has a little bit... time Will tell.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

shaner said:


> No they are not, you can run airboats at Strawberry/Utah Lake/Starvation/etc.


He's not talking about that... I don't think.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

You haven’t seen anything yet.....wait till ice season.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I didn't start this thread to bash on airboaters.


Insert Pinocchio growing nose meme here!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

My experience has generally been positive this year...although there are a crap ton of hunters out and about. Full disclosure, I probably got cursed at under the breath last time I hit FB. Had my heart set on a certain afternoon spot...it was occupied, so tried to move over 300-400 yards and completely didn't see this other guy's spread in option B until I was about 100 yards out. Don't know how I missed him - he was standing there with his arms in the air with that "WTF" look on his face. I felt like an idiot...and moved on. Third time was the charm...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> I sure hope these declining hunter numbers we hear all about start making an appearance soon around here. It's not just waterfowl either. It's everything. I've never seen so many entitled asshats running around like the own the place. Most of them you can tell are very new to what they are doing, and the insecurity regarding that seems to morph into bad attitudes, entitlement and just poor form all the way around.
> 
> My favorite memory was the guy who sat at the ramp at first light with his brand new excel mudbuddy combo boat, that's hooked to his brand new dodge 3500, and listened to who was shooting the most then headed for that area. Then sat out in front of everyone to get a closer look at which spots were better than the others. Then proceeded to drive right to the edge of the decoy spreads and mark those spot on his phone gps, and he'd take his sweet time doing it. Then he'd move on to the next guys set up. No camo, no decoys, no waders or anything else to indicate his intent to hunt that day. Then once he had his waypoints. He headed back to the ramp. I caught him back at the ramp and asked what he was doing. He told me it was none of my business and to drop it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Dude had a great idea. Not what I'd have done, but you have to admit... he was using his brain with the GPS.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> My experience has generally been positive this year...although there are a crap ton of hunters out and about. Full disclosure, I probably got cursed at under the breath last time I hit FB. Had my heart set on a certain afternoon spot...it was occupied, so tried to move over 300-400 yards and completely didn't see this other guy's spread in option B until I was about 100 yards out. Don't know how I missed him - he was standing there with his arms in the air with that "WTF" look on his face. I felt like an idiot...and moved on. Third time was the charm...


Farmington has been a turd show this year. It's difficult to get away from the masses. The weekends are definitely worse, but there's never less than a dozen vehicles in the Turpin parking lot on the weekdays.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Head to Nebraska and hunt the Platte river. Not many hunters and more birds than you can shake a stick at! Big fat corn feed birds.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Head to Nebraska and hunt the Platte river. Not many hunters and more birds than you can shake a stick at! Big fat corn feed birds.


Always wanted to hunt around Douglas/Torrington Wyoming areas. One of these years! Maybe the 2 shot goose contest in the future too.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Head to Nebraska and hunt the Platte river. Not many hunters and more birds than you can shake a stick at! Big fat corn feed birds.


Shhhh. Quiet. That's all. TOTP! Yes!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> > Head to Nebraska and hunt the Platte river. Not many hunters and more birds than you can shake a stick at! Big fat corn feed birds.
> ...


FM,
I have participated in the Two Shot four times now, twice with my goose hunting buddy and twice with my son.
If you want some stories of what to expect I am willing to share.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> FM,
> I have participated in the Two Shot four times now, twice with my goose hunting buddy and twice with my son.
> If you want some stories of what to expect I am willing to share.


Please do, I have no idea what to expect. I have heard things like "it really depends what blind you draw".. Other than that, no clue.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Had some teenagers walk through my spread and set up a hundred yards away. They shot non stop but I didn’t see anything flying. At first I was irritated but later thought about it and they were probably irritated that some newbie put a bunch of decoys right in their path to the good spot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Head to Nebraska and hunt the Platte river. Not many hunters and more birds than you can shake a stick at! Big fat corn feed birds.


The best...uh outside of White River in Arkansas. Don't even have to wear waders, hunt the corn fields.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The best...uh outside of White River in Arkansas. Don't even have to wear waders, hunt the corn fields.


Well....the backwaters of the Mississippi River back home are phenomenal....Atchafalaya River in Louisiana is the best....then there's North Dakota...uh never mind.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’d love to hunt Louisiana


----------



## Gundrum-Cheesehead (May 19, 2016)

I have had an adverse experience. I am somewhat new to the Utah Duck hunt being from WI and have had several people at launches offer advice on where to go how to get there etc. I think hunters are the best **** givers out there but at the end of the day, we are some of the most grounded and true men/ women out there.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

FM, please let me know if you received the PM from me?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

shaner said:


> FM, please let me know if you received the PM from me?


Yes sir, I got it. Looks like you have to register before May. If I decide to do this I'll definitely contact you for more info. Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Terrible thing happened at Reelfoot Lake this morning. Combat Waterfowling at it's worst. 
https://www.radionwtn.com/2021/01/25/tbi-confirms-two-dead-in-reelfoot-lake-shooting/


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Some really unstable folks out there...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Terrible thing happened at Reelfoot Lake this morning. Combat Waterfowling at it's worst.
> https://www.radionwtn.com/2021/01/25/tbi-confirms-two-dead-in-reelfoot-lake-shooting/


Good Lord....we don't know the details but if this was a shooting over a hunting spot or some other type of disagreement then what a stupid thing to throw lives away over.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://www.refugeforums.com/threads/good-ol-reelfoot-drama.1069577/unread

Up to 47 pages today.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

People are crazy!
How many of you remember this? (2004) I do.
https://www.ksl.com/article/82100/man-shoots-kills-father-while-duck-hunting


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> People are crazy!
> How many of you remember this? (2004) I do.
> https://www.ksl.com/article/82100/man-shoots-kills-father-while-duck-hunting


I was 9 when that story came out, and we were out in the marsh that day. I'll never forget it!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

JerryH said:


> https://www.refugeforums.com/threads/good-ol-reelfoot-drama.1069577/unread
> 
> Up to 47 pages today.


Jeez.....I read through some of that and it makes me SO glad to live and hunt where I do. Getting into the mess of blind draws, ancestral blind rights, blinds within 200yds of each other, and guys shooting birds on the swing would be enough to make me quit waterfowling on public land altogether.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> People are crazy!
> How many of you remember this? (2004) I do.
> https://www.ksl.com/article/82100/man-shoots-kills-father-while-duck-hunting


I remember that. I think the son was schizophrenic. Sad.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm surprised that something like thus hasn't happened at the Spur. Those two clubs have put in sinkboxes in the past and I've heard there has been some heated arguments over them.


----------



## Pipeliner (Dec 2, 2018)

Best year yet. Been practicing my breathing exercises to keep cool. Ice brought a few hunters on top of me but after watching them drag their boats across the ice for an hour i felt bad for them. Got the different ducks I wanted this yea and explored a few new areas. Everyone at the dock has been friendly and willing to help if needed. Keep cool. See you next year,


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Years back me and a buddy we hunting the south end of utah lake mid week. The hunting sucked, so we packed it up early. As I walked to the truck and my buddy sat with the boat, a guy drove down the ramp to my friend and started yelling and screaming at him saying he was going to kill him. Both of our guns cased, burried in the boat, I grabbed another shotgun from the back seat, and ran down there to see what was going on. As I'm doing so, this dude is still SCREAMING at my buddy. I don't think that guy knew I was there at all, since when I yelled 'HEY' at him, he turned around and was quite surprised to see me with a gun pointed in his direction (not at him, but slightly raised towards him). He did not have a gun in his hands or visible from what I could see, or it would have been a suicide by duck hunter, not cop. Anyways, he mumbled something neither of us could understand, then got out a statement that resembles a suggestion on what I should go do with myself, got in his truck and left. We called utah county dispatch and let them know of the situation. They told us to leave the area immediately, it sounded like a guy they had been getting calls on all morning. Half way back to my moms house just minutes later, we passed about 10 sherif trucks all with light and sirens on headed that way. They ended up shooting and killing the guy not long after that.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.de.../4/20350569/deputies-shoot-utah-county-gunman


----------

